# Let's see those sharpening stations!



## Dave Martell

I'll start, here's my current set-up....works OK for me. :wink:


----------



## YG420

Nice setup there Dave! I need a station were I can sit down too. Are those naturals on the top row? If so, what kind?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Noticed the centering vise & buffing pad on your drill press.


----------



## JBroida

i like that rack... gonna have to look into one of those for myself


----------



## aboynamedsuita

That's a killer looking setup, I wish I had a permanent location for my gear, but at the rate I sharpen it'd be covered in dust lol. I'll unpack from the Rubbermaid bins and get a few pics at some point.


----------



## Dave Martell

YG420 said:


> Nice setup there Dave! I need a station were I can sit down too. Are those naturals on the top row? If so, what kind?



Thanks! Yeah those are naturals up top but unfortunately I can't remember what they all are. On the far end are cheap-o's like aoto and closer to the middle and left are Tshusima (sp?) from JKI, some nice ones from Maksim, and a razor stone (koppa) that is great for that work. Sorry that I'm sort of dense when it comes to all the natural stone type names, I just know what works.





keithsaltydog said:


> Noticed the centering vise & buffing pad on your drill press.



Good eye Keith! The centering vise is a KEY piece of kit - couldn't/wouldn't live without it. The little buffing wheel was just used earlier today. I have a few of these little guys for special jobs that I don;t want to dedicate a buffer too. This particular one is domet flannel (super soft) that I use "as is" (unloaded) to buff handles post-oil finishing. Some handles remain tacky after treatment - this little guy fixes that issue.





JBroida said:


> i like that rack... gonna have to look into one of those for myself



I've had this idea in my head for years, well something similar actually, but this particular idea clicked for me when I saw a smaller version in catalog and I went hunting. It works great but damn these display type racks cost 3-4x what a regular one costs!


----------



## Dave Martell

tjangula said:


> That's a killer looking setup, I wish I had a permanent location for my gear, but at the rate I sharpen it'd be covered in dust lol. I'll unpack from the Rubbermaid bins and get a few pics at some point.





Yeah man post up your set-up, we all like the gear!


----------



## spoiledbroth

sorry, it's boring. but I use it almost daily 

I posted this somewhere else too


----------



## Doug

:scratchhead:


Getting crowded in the Sharpening Kitchen. Need to find space for ancillary functions such as cooking and dishwashing.


----------



## Badgertooth

Doug said:


> :scratchhead:View attachment 32183
> 
> 
> Getting crowded in the Sharpening Kitchen. Need to find space for ancillary functions such as cooking and dishwashing.



You must have a very, very cruisy wife.


----------



## Doug

Badgertooth said:


> You must have a very, very cruisy wife.



HaHa, I am a lucky man. My friend had me show his wife a picture of this so he would look reasonable in comparison.


----------



## OneS

Love the 'workhorse' Globalwhatevers in the far right out the back - let me guess, wifey's knives ?


----------



## DSChief

i could have sworn that we did this once already, Oh well!

station & stones:


----------



## Dave Martell

spoiledbroth said:


> sorry, it's boring. but I use it almost daily
> 
> I posted this somewhere else too




Do you store your soaker stones in water? I'm always curious how people deal with this.


----------



## Dave Martell

Doug said:


> :scratchhead:View attachment 32183
> 
> 
> Getting crowded in the Sharpening Kitchen. Need to find space for ancillary functions such as cooking and dishwashing.




"Sharpening Kitchen" - awesome! :doublethumbsup: I don't believe I've ever seen quite the set up before.


----------



## Dave Martell

DSChief said:


> i could have sworn that we did this once already, Oh well!
> 
> station & stones:





You know what Chief, now that I see your pictures I think you're right, we have done this before. I remember your Coote! I couldn't find the thread although my search this site skills aren't great. 

Nice sharpening station, can't see it enough I say!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Dave Martell said:


> You know what Chief, now that I see your pictures I think you're right, we have done this before. I remember your Coote! I couldn't find the thread although my search this site skills aren't great.
> 
> Nice sharpening station, can't see it enough I say!



Here it is:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-sharpening-station-inputs-and-pics-requested

I see no reason not to do it again, I'll post my humble setup sometime this week too nice today to be inside taking and uploading pics


----------



## Dave Martell

tjangula said:


> Here it is:
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-sharpening-station-inputs-and-pics-requested
> 
> I see no reason not to do it again, I'll post my humble setup sometime this week too nice today to be inside taking and uploading pics




Thanks Tanner!

Mods, maybe you want to merge these threads? I'd be fine with it.


----------



## daveb

New faces, new sharpening stations, I like it as new thread.

Bring em:thumbsup:


----------



## S-Line

Badgertooth said:


> You must have a very, very cruisy wife.



+1. My sharpening kit would probably end up in the dumpster if I don't pack it up each time I use it.

Very simple setup, nothing fancy.

When all I need is a simple touchup. I'll do it in the kitchen.





Or if I have a bunch to do.. I'm usually forced to work in the basement, my little mini commercial sink haha.





All of them in full view.





When I'm all done, it all has to go back into my little modded case. I'll try to air them out as much as I can though.


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm jealous of the commercial sink.


----------



## S-Line

Not gonna lie. It does come in very handy sometimes.


----------



## Badgertooth

Not mine, but a friend's. All the stones on the bench are mine and this is where we hangout and shoot the shiz.













Keen eyes will spot the Hoyo in the background. Forgot to include buffing wheels.


----------



## Badgertooth

... And our first attempt at a magebo


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice!


----------



## Doug

Cool place to hang out.

Love the natural stones. I assume one of the large ones is your Thai Binsui. 


Do you use the Hoyo for thinning or just edge work?


----------



## Badgertooth

Doug said:


> Cool place to hang out.
> 
> Love the natural stones. I assume one of the large ones is your Thai Binsui.
> 
> 
> Do you use the Hoyo for thinning or just edge work?



The two big stone are an Aizu and a Numata hyotan, the binsu is next in line and smaller. Then Khao men, yaginoshima, nakayama.


Generally just use the Hoyo for thinning work.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Pulled out the Rubbermaid bins:





I also have a larger bin where I keep random knife stuff like the Naniwa sink bridge I don't use anymore, the extra spacers and tray for the suehiro deluxe stone holder combo from JKI, Chosera stone boxes, extra naguras, etc. 

In one bin I cut a horticultural tray to fit to allow air circulation under stones which I wrap in a towel to attenuate moisture release, and leave the lid ajar. Stones are also standing upright while drying, laying flat now as its been awhile




There's Naniwa Chosera 400, 1000, 3000, 5000, 10000 and a pink brick; atoma 140, 400 plates; Chosera nagura, sharpie, carpenter pencil (to help visualize when flattening stones, this one is all graphite).

In the other bin I have the 1/2 size hotel plans (2.5" and 4", with one lid), anti slip mat, 360° spray bottle, JKI stone bridge (much more compact than the Naniwa sink bridge!) and the majority of the suehiro deluxe stone holder





I'm probably way too OCD about washing/rinsing things once done to avoid grit contamination, maybe once I a permanent location I'll stop caring


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice Tanner, and there's nothing wrong with being OCD with your stones.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Thanks Dave, that means a lot coming from a pro like you 

I hope once things settle down I can devote more time to nerding out with the knives and stones

EDIT - I should also thank you for the pink brick, so far the only use its seen was being flattened, but I'm glad to have it for when/if it is needed


----------



## Doug

Set up I took while house and doggy sitting for friends last month







These DeWalt cases are rugged and are a great way to transport a heavy load of gear.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Dave Martell said:


> Do you store your soaker stones in water? I'm always curious how people deal with this.



how d'you mean? I permasoak. So... yeah! I just change the water ~ once a week or whenever I remember (twice weekly is better). I put a glug of bleach in so to my eye it's probably 1/100 solution of bleach:water.

It's not a task I necessarily enjoy (changing the water) with only 3 stones and a flattening stone (all of which soak permanently)... -_-

sorry for the late response!


----------



## Godslayer

Im really jealous. I keep my stones in a drawer with clothes, i sharpen ontop of my beer fridge lol. I tried doing it at thé staff cafeteria once.... People are scared of me now lol. :sad0:


----------



## Von blewitt

This is the most permanent setup I've ever had, there's more stones in the desk



[/URL][/IMG]

Lol I just noticed my mother in laws knives on the stool ready for sharpening, I bought her a 210 Stainless ginga but she still insists on using these cheapo clunkers for her catering business


----------



## ecchef

I like your solution Doug. Very efficient. Interesting stone vise. Never saw one like that before.


----------



## Dave Martell

Doug said:


> Set up I took while house and doggy sitting for friends last month
> 
> View attachment 32246
> View attachment 32247
> View attachment 32248
> 
> 
> These DeWalt cases are rugged and are a great way to transport a heavy load of gear.




I can't believe all that came out of that box - incredible mobile set up you have there!


----------



## Dave Martell

Von blewitt said:


> This is the most permanent setup I've ever had, there's more stones in the desk
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Lol I just noticed my mother in laws knives on the stool ready for sharpening, I bought her a 210 Stainless ginga but she still insists on using these cheapo clunkers for her catering business





A school desk? OK, you're in the lead for most original~! LOL


----------



## Doug

ecchef said:


> I like your solution Doug. Very efficient. Interesting stone vise. Never saw one like that before.



Thanks number 6 . The stone holder next to the Suehiro is from the Diamond stone set that I got from Jon. He also sells this holder separately. Works great on thin stones like worn Shapton glass stones.


----------



## Doug

Dave Martell said:


> I can't believe all that came out of that box - incredible mobile set up you have there!



Thanks Dave, I had a range of knives to work on, from VG10 & Ginsan to high carbon single bevels.


----------



## goatgolfer

Doug said:


> Thanks Dave, I had a range of knives to work on, from VG10 & Ginsan to high carbon single bevels.



The ultimate question? Did it all go back in the box when you have/had to exfil/go home?:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Doug

goatgolfer said:


> The ultimate question? Did it all go back in the box when you have/had to exfil/go home?:doublethumbsup:



So true. 

:O How did I fit all this crap in here? 

Referenced photos on my phone to pack up.:thumbsup:


----------



## goatgolfer

True that:goodpost:


----------



## johnstoc

Finally got some pictures of my setup. Works well for my needs (except I'm out of room for new stones!), and I store it on a shelf right below the counter so I don't have to move it too far.

G220, G400, G2000, King 8000, Rika 5k and a JKI diamond plate.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Here's a shot of my kit. It all packs up into a tool box so its mobil and easily stored.


----------



## _PixelNinja

I've tried different setups and adopted GN pan + SUEHIRO bridge:


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice set ups guys, thanks for posting!


----------



## apicius9

Thinking about getting this one on Craigslist and turning professional 

Stefan


----------



## bennyprofane

Reminds me of this sharpening station from India.

https://imgur.com/a/8P15y


----------



## Ruso




----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Thinking about getting this one on Craigslist and turning professional
> 
> Stefan





Good for some exercise, not so good for sharpening.


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice & simple Ruso, I like it.


----------



## daveb

Dave Martell said:


> Good for some exercise, not so good for sharpening.



With some practice you could probably get the hang of it...:running:


----------



## malexthekid

daveb said:


> With some practice you could probably get the hang of it...:running:



But as your fitness/experience with it increases do you have to worry about overheating?


----------



## nianton

[/URL][/IMG]

Stones are stored on the bottom shelf, still gets a little crowded


----------



## Badgertooth

Nice Choseras and nats. What's that big red bastard bottom left? Monzento?


----------



## nianton

Badgertooth said:


> Nice Choseras and nats. What's that big red bastard bottom left? Monzento?



Yup, its Monzento. Im not sure if I like it to much, very muddy and seems to absorb water quickly.


----------



## YG420

nianton said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Stones are stored on the bottom shelf, still gets a little crowded



Nice collection there!


----------



## nianton

Thanks, I kinda went on a stone hiatus when first getting into sharpening.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Nianton, I think you went on a stone "spree" ain't a lot of sleeping going on there.


----------



## nianton

YG420 said:


> Nice collection there!





Mucho Bocho said:


> Nianton, I think you went on a stone "spree" ain't a lot of sleeping going on there.



oh shoot, I definitely was not using that word correctly. Thanks for looking out. I was never that good in English class.


----------



## Doug

Nice looking Aoto and great nagura collection. Do you also hone razors?


----------



## nianton

Yes, I recently got into straight razors, so far only have one. I was lucky and stumbled upon a seller selling a variety of nagura as a set.


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice set up nianton!


----------



## nianton

Hey, thanks


----------



## jaknil

Here is my station. 
First a view from the living room, into the kitchen:




Closer to the wall in the kitchen:




Stones: 




At the zink: 



Hardwood laquered and anti-slip mat under the stone. Anti-slip mat under the bridge, in both ends, as well. It does not move.
Aiiwatani koppa shown on the bridge.

Knife-magnets are from JNS. 
A LOT of the knives as well :wink:


----------



## Matus

I love how yoy keep your stones on display


----------



## jaknil

Matus said:


> I love how yoy keep your stones on display


Thanks.

And by the way, I love the Haburn you sold me (4th from the top on the first pic). It´s one of my fav´s. 
But I have many favorites


----------



## Dave Martell

jaknil, that's a sweet set up you got going there.


----------



## Matus

jaknil said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And by the way, I love the Haburn you sold me (4th from the top on the first pic). It´s one of my fav´s.
> But I have many favorites



I am glad to hear that. I actually noticed it there, but I was not 100% it is 'mine'


----------



## Iggy

jaknil said:


> Here is my station.
> First a view from the living room, into the kitchen:



@ jaknil: Really really nice! I esspecially like the presentation of the knives, would like to have something like this as well. :knife:

Unfortunately, our cat would be all over the knives and stones so... no chance...


----------



## jaknil

Iggy said:


> @ jaknil: Really really nice! I esspecially like the presentation of the knives, would like to have something like this as well. :knife:
> 
> Unfortunately, our cat would be all over the knives and stones so... no chance...



I have three cats which are inside and outside the house. It can be done
None of them have been especially interrested in neither stones or knives


----------



## berko

there goes your pretext iggy


----------



## Iggy

jaknil said:


> I have three cats which are inside and outside the house. It can be done
> None of them have been especially interrested in neither stones or knives



Can be done, but not with our cat... likes to climp everywhere and on to everything... even gets up to the top of the kitchen, no idea how... :O

So I keep my knives behind glass or in sayas and my stones in my cat-free-office-room


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I think you've got your priorities backward. Sounds like the cat wagging the dog to me. HA




Iggy said:


> Can be done, but not with our cat... likes to climp everywhere and on to everything... even gets up to the top of the kitchen, no idea how... :O
> 
> So I keep my knives behind glass or in sayas and my stones in my cat-free-office-room


----------



## ecchef

Iggy said:


> Can be done, but not with our cat... likes to climp everywhere and on to everything... even gets up to the top of the kitchen, no idea how... :O
> 
> So I keep my knives behind glass or in sayas and my stones in my cat-free-office-room



Lose the cat, get a dog. Problem solved.


----------



## Iggy

ecchef said:


> Lose the cat, get a dog. Problem solved.



I guess my girlfriend (primarily it's her cat) has a problem with that :nunchucks:


----------



## havox07

jaknil said:


> Here is my station.
> First a view from the living room, into the kitchen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer to the wall in the kitchen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the zink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardwood laquered and anti-slip mat under the stone. Anti-slip mat under the bridge, in both ends, as well. It does not move.
> Aiiwatani koppa shown on the bridge.
> 
> Knife-magnets are from JNS.
> A LOT of the knives as well :wink:



Man that looks amazing, Don't think I could do that though, roommate already gets worried when I leave knives in my room, saying I will get murdered by an intruder


----------



## Patissier

Inspired by this thread i´d like to introduce my sharpening station and myself. Usually i just read through fourms, but with this post i want to thank all for the inspiration, passion and obsession and bring me to a new level and step forward. Thank you guys!

I´m very happy wiht my set-up, just looking for some comfortable coarse splash n go stone and laaaater for more jnats.

But enough said, here we go:





Sorry for the bad pic, but it´s taken with my only cam, and this is an older smartphone :lol2:

Best regards and a nice weekend for all non-cooks :biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice sharpening station Patissier, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## alterwisser

_PixelNinja said:


> I've tried different setups and adopted GN pan + SUEHIRO bridge:



Stupid question: where do I get that pan?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Alterwisser get that size in stainless. The polycarbonate flexes under load that is annoying.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

alterwisser said:


> Stupid question: where do I get that pan?



I have a pan that like from "Cambro" on Amazon, though the suggestion to get a stainless steel version sounds like a good one...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0036C67U6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000XAXLA8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## daveb

I think you might be looking for this: http://www.wasserstrom.com/restaurant-supplies-equipment/Product_104900

Above is a full size, 4" deep. Some favor the half size. I find the full size more stable.

Edit: Looks like I was typing slow.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Be mindful of your work surface height when selecting a container height. I prefer the 2.5" (1/2 size), but also have a 4".



tjangula said:


> In the other bin I have the 1/2 size hotel plans (2.5" and 4", with one lid), anti slip mat, 360° spray bottle, JKI stone bridge (much more compact than the Naniwa sink bridge!) and the majority of the suehiro deluxe stone holder


----------



## Jacob_x

Really great to see some of the set-ups here. I've known for ages I need to sort out my own, and this hopefully will prompt me to collate and organise my assorted knives and stones properly - at the moment some live in my bag and locker at work, some in a small gastronorm tray above my section, and some in a cardboard box at home! 
Hopefully I'll update you all soon on any progress!


----------



## johndavid

Doug said:


> :scratchhead:View attachment 32183
> 
> 
> Getting crowded in the Sharpening Kitchen. Need to find space for ancillary functions such as cooking and dishwashing.



@doug -- that small wooden rack in the back with all the stones on it, thats pretty nice where did you get that?


----------



## Doug

johndavid said:


> @doug -- that small wooden rack in the back with all the stones on it, thats pretty nice where did you get that?



I got it from a local Asian market. It was less then $30. They had them in stock for a couple of months.


----------



## kevpenbanc

My setup:


----------



## Doug

kevpenbanc said:


> My setup:



Love that sink bridge!


----------



## Marek07

Kev

Where did you get your sink bridge? Looking to make things easier for myself so I'm hoping you bought on this continent.
What's the pale green liquid?

Cheers


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Kev, cherish that sink bridge. There are not many out there. Tolerance and strength, functionality are unparalleled. 

James well done!


----------



## kevpenbanc

Marek07 said:


> Kev
> 
> Where did you get your sink bridge? Looking to make things easier for myself so I'm hoping you bought on this continent.
> What's the pale green liquid?
> 
> Cheers



The sink bridge is from James at K&S.
The green liquid is just the color of the bottle, just water in it.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Mucho Bocho said:


> Kev, cherish that sink bridge. There are not many out there. Tolerance and strength, functionality are unparalleled.
> 
> James well done!



Oh Yeah !
I nocked together a wooden one originally which was fine for one stone, but once I'd bought a couple more stones it was getting impractical. Rather than prat around I just bought the one from James. Well worth the investment &#128077;


----------



## Zweber12

Here's mine; simple and functional!


----------



## Doug

Zweber12 said:


> Here's mine; simple and functional!




Jnats and blue boxes. Beautiful!!


----------



## spoiledbroth

Wow that sink bridge on the other page though..!


----------



## goatgolfer

I've not seen the swarf collection bowl shown in the left-rear of the picture. This changes the detritus collection significantly. Can you please show more pictures of how you got the flow to move off the bridge to get into a specific bowl?? BTW very tidy (5S) setup. Goat out!


----------



## Zweber12

Actually, I was making making a bunch of finger stones on my Atoma 140 earlier and collected the swarf directly from the plate. Unfortunately no ingenious 'subwoodtenean' filtration system, though it had crossed my mind...



goatgolfer said:


> I've not seen the swarf collection bowl shown in the left-rear of the picture. This changes the detritus collection significantly. Can you please show more pictures of how you got the flow to move off the bridge to get into a specific bowl?? BTW very tidy (5S) setup. Goat out!


----------



## brianh

New stone bridge that JKI offers. Will get a stone holder for more height and clearance but it's a nice upgrade from my piece of wood over the sink.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

brianh said:


> New stone bridge that JKI offers. Will get a stone holder for more height and clearance but it's a nice upgrade from my piece of wood over the sink.
> View attachment 33029



I noticed that Jon had a new one it looks pretty similar, but from what I can see, it isn't slotted on the top and it has a layer (silicone ?) that I presume helps keep a stone from moving if not using a stone holder?

Could you (or Jon) comment further on this model? I may order one to have as backup (I like the old one enough I'd get a second) since I have a return shipment coming from JKI at Some point


----------



## brianh

The rubber is removable and keeps the stone from moving. I would like more height and clearance to not hit the pan but I'm using a small pan. Don't think I would experience that with a bigger pan. No slots in the metal but not an issue. It's still Suehiro and really well made. I really like it.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Cool, I'm using the suehiro deluxe holder on the 1/2 size hotel pans as well


----------



## _PixelNinja

alterwisser said:


> Stupid question: where do I get that pan?


Although I see others have helped you out, I apologize for not seeing and answering your message. 



Mucho Bocho said:


> Alterwisser get that size in stainless. The polycarbonate flexes under load that is annoying.


It depends on the way they are made. Mine does not have very much flex compared to others I have tried. Also, I tend to find stainless GN pans less stable; even with shelf liner, but that's just me  whatever works best for you.


----------

